# How do I reboot my USB ports?



## KMILLER1982 (Nov 27, 2008)

I brought my 3-year old ibook to the Mac store a few weeks ago because my USB ports stopped working.  The kind genius behind the bar rebooted the ports during start up.  

My ports stopped working again and wanted to try and reboot the ports.  Can anyone tell me how to do that?


----------



## fryke (Nov 27, 2008)

I guess he reset the PRAM by holding down Cmd-Opt-P-R (that's Apple-Alt-P-R for those who call the keys by their other names) at startup. If you want to reset the PRAM more thoroughly, you wait until it happened three times. "It happened" means that the startup sound happens again. The PRAM is zapped when the startup gong sounds twice. It takes a few seconds.


----------

